# Audio / Video >  Audio pastiprinātāja būve

## Nestabilz

Ir man zināma pieredze lodējot šādus tādus niekus, pa kādam saremontētam pastiprinātājam un citām mājas elektroiekārtām. Gana pulētas tās plates pastiprinātājiem tikušas līdz sāku domāt ka derētu pašam vienu uzveidot pamēģināt. Tikai problēmas rada normālas shēmas dabūšana. Normālas domāju tādas kas arī spēs darboties un kam detaļas varēs šai pus zemeslodes nopirkt. Nu un protams arī būtu nepieciešama vieta kur griezties pēc kāda ieteikuma/padoma kad to verķi regulēt vajadzēs un piedabūt pie skanēšanas un nekūpēšanas. Tad nu provēju te ko sameklēt.

Nebūtu jau nekāda dižā azarta piemēram Brigu nopirkt un uztaisīt reverse engineering tam, gribās ko no nulles uzveidot. Vai kādam ir šāda informācija? Būtu pateicīgs ja padalītos tajā izglītošanas mērķim.

Pastiprinātāju gan gribās tādu normālu daudz maz tapināt. Ja jau liek tur naudu tajās detaļās tad lai arī kustina pēc tam. Teiksim 50 W būtu skaisti. Un kaut ko ar daudz maz normāliem priekš šī gadījuma parametriem attiecībā uz trokšņiem un izejas signālu.

Nomeklējies netā esmu līks un viss ko atrodu ir pāris shēmiņas ar $ zīmi beigās. Vai varat izpalīdzēt?

----------


## marizo

saprotu tavu domu. vienu audio pastiprinaataaju pirms pusgada uzbuuveeju. meeginaajums, taa teikt. tas bija uz philips mikrosheemas TDA8563Q. viss notika bez PCB un apreekjiniem. skanjas kvalitaate nav paaraak laba, bet njemot veeraa izmaksas (~3LS mikrene), rezultaats mani apmierinaaja. piesleedzu pie divaam tumbaam, no kaut kaada veca radio+plashenieka. pie datora sleedzot vieniigi winampam equalaizerim jaaliek full bass. jo pasham nebija detalju un zinaashanu, lai uzbuuveetu filtrus vai equalaizerus.
taa sheema ir pavisam vienkaarsha. netaa informaaciju arii samekleet par to nav gruuti.. 
ja ir veeleeshanaas, varu kaut ko no saviem info kraajumiem pieskjirt..
veel vari paskatiities info par TDA7294. 


PS. neesmu specs..

----------


## Nestabilz

Tas TDA7294 izskatās pieņemams iesākumam. Jāapgādā tik ar ventilatoru labai dzesēšanai un minimālu dimensiju korpusu cik nu sanāk un pavisam kompakts verķītis, varēšu bik piešauties plašu izgatavošanā utt. Aptuveni tādu arī vajag iesākumā, paldies par linku.

----------


## marizo

paskaties netaa, ir arī PCB tam  TDA7294. nebūs jāzīmē.
vēl vari mēģināt kaut ko no STK mikrenēm meistarot. tas tā- zināšanai.
Un tam pastiprinātājam, ko es uztaisīju, sākumā pieliku tikai radioatoru no kaut kāda veca TV, kur tas dzesēja tranzistoru. Pie lielāka skaļuma karsēja, tad pieliku ventilatoru no datora barokļa. tad viss auksts.

----------


## Vinchi

Iesaku izčekot TDA un STK sēriju.

TDA
STK

Man jau labāk patīk  STK4231V pwr amp 2*100w/8e 51v .08. Problēma nebūtu uztaisīt pastiprinātāju, bet gan tik jaudīgu barošanas bloku. Vai kāds nav taisījis pastiprinātāju ar impulsu barošanas bloku. Vai ir vispār iespējams nostabilizēt impulsnieku?

----------


## Nestabilz

Trafu ta var nopirkt. 1000 VA gan izmaksā samērā smuki, bet teiksim http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?lng...page=!16024 vēl nav tik traki. Šito sēriju varētu iebāzt iekšā.

A kas pret atsevišķu transformatoru katram kanālam?

----------


## marizo

bet tas sadārdzina visu padarīšanu! un skaņu pa 3 Ls vairs nedabūt..

----------


## Nestabilz

Nu tad man tagad izvēle ir. Tas STK4231V pwr amp 2*100w/8e 51v .08 izskatās vispār diezgan zolīds, vienīgi pamatīgs darbiņš būs šo salikt kopā. Nu bet vismaz būs par ko domāt. Jāparakņā kārtīga shēma un PCB skice augšā citādi tur samežģīšos domājot kā to visu izkārtot cilvēcīgi uz plates.

----------


## marizo

mikrenei STK 4231 PCB ir atrodama netā http://www.kolumbus.fi/mikko.esala/superi.pdf
vai apstiet http://welcome.to/ideaport , kur ir info arī par akustikām. vienīgi valoda man nesaprotama..

----------


## Nestabilz

Uhh, šitā izskatās nevāji. Pie izgatavošanas gan no saviem 60 Ls sanāk laikam šķirties, bet nu jauda vilina. Vispār labs tas fails, normāls detaļu saraksts ar visām rezistoru jaudām utt. Pats aparāts pēc parametriem galā arī tīri ok.

----------


## marizo

ko tieshi tu domā iegādāties par tiem 60Ls?

----------


## Nestabilz

> ko tieshi tu domā iegādāties par tiem 60Ls?


  Trafs būs vajadzīgs, tas ap 40, bet visi pārējie lori un mikrene, PCB plate, materiāli korpusam, potenciometri to summu savāks galu galā. Liekas detaļas man nav uz rokas, ja ko jābūvē tad jākāpj uz Tevalo pakaļ. Vajag lai to verķi pēc tam ir iespējams 1 korpusā ielikt un pavazāt apkārt ar ja rodas izdevība.

----------


## marizo

> Trafs būs vajadzīgs, tas ap 40, bet visi pārējie lori un mikrene, PCB plate, materiāli korpusam, potenciometri to summu savāks galu galā. Liekas detaļas man nav uz rokas, ja ko jābūvē tad jākāpj uz Tevalo pakaļ. Vajag lai to verķi pēc tam ir iespējams 1 korpusā ielikt un pavazāt apkārt ar ja rodas izdevība.


 STK4231II 4,80
El. kondensators 10000uF/100V 5,83 *2gab
transformators apmēram 45-50
+radiators
+vēl visi štrunti...
nju nez, vai ar 60 latiem pietiks...
skaties, vai nav lētāk jau gatavu nopirkt!

----------


## noble

█ █ █ █ █ █ █ █ █ █ █ █ █ █ █ █ Dabuu rokaa dzelzhus no PSRS transformatoriem TC180/TC250/TC270. Tinumus uztini pats. STK nekad neperc, pie mums tie prsvaraa ir neoriginalas un dargas. Sakt labaak ar LM3886, shemas un PCB meklee .ru-netaa, http://www.diyaudio.com/. Kondesatorus baroshanas blokam labaak nemt, teiksim 3x3300uFx50V plecaa uz vienu kanalu, vai 2x4700uFx50V utt, lbaak samsung sms serijas - labi kondesatori par zemu cenu. Sanaaks letaak (var dabuut labu atlaidi perkot kadus 10 gabalus latgalitee) un izejas pretestiba baroshanas blokam bus zemaka. ja negribi tiit transformatoru - noperc kaadu Barku, Estonia, odisei utt, izmet visu, iznemot trafu un korpusu, ja dabusii beigtu aparaatu - pavisam forshi. ja krieviski saproti ieteikshu vlab.netsys.ru forumu. Un aizmirsti par STK un trafiem par 25latiem... tadu cenu maksat par trafu ir veerts, ja trafs ir taa veerts - zema indukcija, labi dzelzhi, ekrans - vienaa vardaa viss ka nakaas. Ir veel daudzi varianti ka uztaisiit labu transformatoru, jo nopirkt transformatoru ar zemu indukciju par sapratiigu cenu nav reali, nu taa vai citaadi nakaas ts paartiit. .ru-netaa ir daudz informacijas par to, kaa tiit transformatorus, ir daudz gramatas. Ja loti vajadzees un nevareesi nekur dabuut, varu par simvolisku cenu paardod dzelzhus no transformatora TC270. No tadiem dzelzhiem ar labiem tinumiem var dabuut liidz 500VA.

----------


## Vinchi

Ku jūs te ņematies ar transformatoru pārtīšanu tas ir murgs. Tad jau labāk uztaisīt impulsu barošanas barokli. Varēs vismaz pēc tam ielikt normālā korpusā. Neorģinā STK  ::  Nav tāda jēdziena. Ir vienīgi dažādi ražotāji vienai sērijai.

----------


## noble

Impulsu barokli ar zemiem troksniem ir uztaisiit daudz sarezhgitaak, nekaa uztiit trafu. Par STK originitlitati - viss, ko nerazho Sanyo - ir sudi. manuprat cilveki  forumos diyaudio, sivolobov.ru (murgs, bet par stk tur zina daudz vairaak), vlab.netsys.ru zin par ko runaa. Bet tiit trafu tas ne tikai ir letaak, bet ari kvalitativaak. Ja jums viss ko es uzraktiju argaak neko neizsaka, tad, diemzel, jus laikam neko nezinat par kvalitativu diy skanu.

----------


## Vinchi

Nu ja nepatīk STK var jau mēģināt LM, TDA  Mikrenes. Var jau būt ka uzticaties vairāk Philips ražojumam. Teikšu godīgi audio tehnika mani pārāk neaizrauj  ::  Bet tas tā kas nu kuram tuvāks  ::

----------


## Modris

Lbas pastūzis var būt tikai Lampinieks   ::   Ja ko līdzīgu kvalitātes ziņā, tad uz lauķiem, kādiem 4-12 paralēli katrā plecā, ja vēļas lētāk, tad uz labiem Mototolas traņiem  :: . 
Ja vēlamies kaut ko no elementāra, tad es ieteiktu uz TDA7294, kuru nav nepieciešams apkarināt ar lielām papildķēdēm. Taču jārēķinās, ka kvalitāte būs līdzīga kā citiem resīveriem, ko var iegādāties veikalā.
Bet tagad par pašu svarīgāko- TRAFU.
Trafa jaudai, ko tas var ilgstoši turēt ir jābūt divreiz lielākai par abu kanālu kopējo maximālo jaudu. Būtu labi, ja barošanas filtra kondensatori būtu ap 10k uF uz katriem 25W jaudas.  
Tātad ja gribam izejā dabūt 2x50W no pastiprinātāja, kas taisīts uz TDA7294, tad būtu vajadzīgs barošanas bloks ar izejas spriegumu +/- 25V un kas spētu nodrošināt strāvu izejā vismaz 5A. un kondensatori ap kādi 20k uF katrā plecā katram kanālam. Diožu tiltu labāk taisīt uz Šotki diodēm. 
Būs nepieciešami arī radiatori ar siltumizkliedes jaudu vismaz 30W, lai nodrošinātu stabilu darbību un TDA neizietu no ierindas. Varētu jau arī turpināt par to, ka derētu izveidot ieejas komutāciju ar IR un uC vadību kas balstīta uz TDA7318 vai sliktākā gadījumā uz TDA7313, taču to pastāstīšu jums citreiz.

Sunīgu Jums 2006. gadu 

\[EMAIL=bomb2002@inbox.lv\]mailto:bomb2002@inbox.lv\[/EMAIL\]

----------


## noble

Ir arī diezgan vienkaršas, un tomēr nesliktas shēmas tikai ar 1 vai diviem laukiem vienā plecā, domāju jauda 50W kanālā priekš majas ir pietiekami. Par barokli ir ļoti dažādi uzskati, teiksim Alex Nikitins, kas dzivo tagad Londonā, un stradāja par galveno inženieri Greek Audio un citur, uzskata citādi. Nu tas tā... starp citu viņam ir viena interesanta shēma http://vlab.netsys.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=1062 kas saprot krieviski var palasīt - ļoti interesanti. Te ir ļoti nesarežģita shēma: http://www.audio-circuit.dk/LYNX_main.html bet skaņa nav slikta. Un protams ļoti nopietnas "konstrukcijas, tādas ka pastiprinātāji lynx14 un lynx16, .ru-netā ļoti pazistamā Dmitrija Andronikova. Ļoti dārgi sanāk, daži cilvēki tādā pastiprinatāja iegulda naudu ap 2000$. http://lynxaudio.narod.ru/
Kas attiecas uz lampinieku - es domāju Jūs paši labāk par mani zinat par visām viņa problēmam un niansēm. Starp citu, Dmitrijs Andronikovs agrāk nodarbojas tikai ar lampiniekiem, bet pārgāja uz tranzistoriem. Nedomāju ka teikt, ka viņš vienkarši nemāk "apieties" ar lampu būtu objektīvi - par lampām viņš zin daudzvairāk par mums. Nav ur viss tik viennozimīgi ar tām lampām...
Un visbeidzot - TDA7294 nav ta labākā, es tomēr ieteiktu LM3886. Kāpēc? http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread....&threadid=54571 Skaņas kvalitāte ir labāka neka NAD 320BEE, ar ļoti nelieliem ieguldījumiem.

40k uF katrā kanalā priekš TDA7294? Nav parrāk dārgs baroklis sanācis priekš tādas shēmas? tadai, IMHO, nekvalitativai (skaņas un drošības ziņā) mikrenei būs baigs gods  ::  Ja tāds nopietns baroklis, un ja vēl divi trafi, vai atseviški tinumi katram kanālam, atseviški barokļi, un diožu tilti katram plecam... nu tad jādomā par kaut-ko nopietnāku, kaut par Alexa Nikitina shēmu vai lynx11, vai ko citu ar atbilstošu kvalitāti.

----------


## Modris

Piolnībā varu Tev tikai piekrist, ka daudzi ir gatavi maksāt bargu naudu par stūža izveidi, taču vai tas ir tā vērts, ja stūzis nepieciešams mājā, kā trokšņa radītājs skatoties DVD vai rīkojot baļļukus?
Pats tagad strādāju pie sen aizmirsta projekta, ko noliku maliņā pirms kādiem 7 gadiem. Doma ir beidzot savākt stūzi iekš PC kastes, jo mazākā diezvai viss salīdīs. 4 ieejas kas momutējas caur TDA7318 vadība ar IR Pulti (RC5 kodēšana) 2x16 LCD galinieks uz 7xTDA7294. Basinieks slēgts tiltā. Viss itkā jau ir savākts, tikai jāsavāc kondensatori barošanas filtrācijai. 
Jaudu ierobežošu līdz 50W uz kanālu, basiniekam-120W.
Trafu 1.2kW savā laikā iegādājos http://www.Latgalīte.lv pa 3Ls , kas tieši atbilst manām prasībām. Iespējams ka likšu iekša arī COAX ieeju un Video/S-Video komutāciju.
Ja taisa tad taisa tā kārtīgi. 
Vēl jau varētu padomāt par Traņu variantu, taču tā negribas regulēties, kau arī zinu, ka tas būtu tā vērts. Kā nekā tad varētu uzlikt gan normālu termoaizsardzību, gan pret pārslõdzēm izejā un ieejā, kā arī aizsardzību pret līdzspriegumu izejā ( lai pļarkstekļus nenokurinātu).

----------


## Vinchi

Vai kādam nav pieredze ar digitālajiem pastiprinātājiem? Pirms kāda laika bija daži ražotāji kuri piedāvāja šādus čipus. Bet no otras puses var jau uz vienu mikro kontroleri pats uztaisīt.

----------


## noble

Aizsardzību pret līdzspriegumu izejā - to jātaisa vēl pirms pastiprinātāja  ::  var uztaisīt kaut-ko primitīvu, kā uz Brig, vai kaut-ko drusciņ sarežģitāku, bet drošāku - ar optopari  ::  Nu tas tā... bet ja Tavā gadījumā būs tā vai citādi mikrokontrolieris, tad uz viņa bāzes arī jātaisa visas tās aizsardzības. Shēmas un programas - pilns internets. Ja tādu nopietnu taisa, tad tiešam jāpadomā par DAC un parējo.

Vinchi, pats neesmu neko tādu taisijis. Tagad modē ienāk tā sauktās UcD shēmas - Ultimate class D. Shēmas ļoti vienkaršas, vienā vardā - ļoti jaudīgs komporators. Shēmas ir vienkaršas, bet PCB - nav. Jācenšas izmantot tikai SMD montāžu, ka arī trasējumam ir jābūt ļoti pratīgam. Dudzi uzskata ka D klases vieta vai jaudās zem 5W, vai virs 500W, pa vidu - labāk AB, A. Philips ta gan nedomā un pedējo laiku visur bāz savas TDA8924.

----------


## Modris

Noble, Ka Tu iedomājies pirms pastūža taisīt skaļrunu aizsardzību pret līdzspriegumu? jebkuram pastūzim pietiek ar 2 traņu slēgumu, lai noteiktu līdzspriegumu izejā jebkurā polaritātē. Tālak jau vadība uz barošanas vadību, ieejām...
DAC likt pie pastūža??? priekškam? ieejas ierobežošanai, lai nebūtu kvadrāti izejā vajag izmantot izejas pakāpi un veidot saiti ar ieejas vadību. sava veida izejas ierobežotājs. Ja nemaldos, tad TDA7295 jau ir iebūvēts tā saucamais CLIP.

Par aizsardzībām galvu nelaužu, jo viss jau noskatīts no N variantiem auto stūžos un mājas pastūžos.

----------


## noble

Par DACu es domaju lai pastiprinātaju pieslēgt caur S/PDIF. Par aizsardību es domāju ka sākt buvēt pastriprinātāju vajag ne ar pastiprinātāju, bet ar aizsardzību, jo pastiprinātāju vieglāk un lētāk remontēt, nekā pie mums dabūt labus skaļruņus...  Bet aizsardzība man pirmkārt atslēdz pašus skaļruņus no pastiprinātāja ja ir līdzstrava izejā (0.8V), realizēta arī skaļruņu pieslēgšanas aizsture pie pastiprinātaja ieslēgšanas, un skaļruņu atslēgšana uzreiz, pie tikla sprieguma pazudīšanas. Relējas ir Siemens ar zelta un paladija kontaktiem, izstrādātas priekš medicīnas iekartam. Ļoti labas atsaukmes par RT315 releju...

----------


## marizo

manuprāt galvenā doma šim topikam bija kā pašam ar nelielām izmaksām uzbūvēt pastiprinātāju.. galvenais ir paša būvēts...  ::  un vienkāršs.. maz detaļu utt...  :: 
es mācos elektroniku.. un kur tad man likt iegūtās zināšanas, ja pašam nav vajadzība neko būvēt.. visu ir vienkāršāk nopirkt..  <_< 
un vispār- varbūt kāds var ieteikt, ar ko lai sāk savu elektroniķa karjeru?  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Sāc ar pa naktīm ilgu lodēšanu un PDF'u lasīšanu  ::

----------


## noble

*vinchi* http://www.hypex.nl/technology.htm

----------


## Linis

Par barošanu: impulsnieks nemīl pārslodzes. Arī tukšgaita viņam īsti nepatīk- tāpēc tur parasti ieslēdz rezistorus, lai vislaik ir slodze...

Man arī ir plāns kkad uztaisīt normālu stiprekli kompja kastē... Būtu labi iepazīties ar Modra veikumu....

----------


## Modris

Paskaties ko Slanārs ir paveicis  ::  
Man bija savā laikā kas līdzīgs taisīts diplomniekam.
Tagad ir jauns projekts bet tikai uz papīra:
iejas komutācija uz TDA7318 Vadība uz PIC16F628A, gali uz 5 TDA7294, 1 lielais zaļais trafucis  ar špani izejā +/- 37 pie 15A  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Vadība būs tikai un vienīgi ar IR pulti.

----------


## Linis

Pareizi! biju aizmirsis par Slanāru... 1mā elektronikas lapa, kuru atradu latviešu valodā   ::  

Kāds Ezis666 veikumu ir redzējis? crazzy powers.... Bij tā laime dzīvajā paklausīties laikam 4X250W... Tagad cik lasīju jaudas ~dubultojušās. Viņš uz MOSFETiem spiež- kkādi lētie IRF....

----------


## marizo

uztaisīju stereo uz tda7294. kaut kā prasās pēc priekšpastiprinātāja... pēc datasheet skatoties liekas, ka varētu mainīt "gain", kas manuprāt ir pastiprinājuma koeficients vai kas tml. tur itkā 22k rezistors jānomaina pret mazāku.. kāds nez- tas varētu izdoties?? itkā jau saka, ka tda visas prasās pēc priekšpastiprinātāja...

----------


## Modris

Nu kāda problēma, Nemam klasisko lm358 un cepam augšā. Ieteiktu taisīt ar ierobežojošu pastiprinājuma koeficientu. Nu tālai griežot uz max pastiprinājumu izejas līmenis nepārsniegtu 2/3 no barošamas.
Ieteiktu jau citas, ātrākas un ar mazākiem trokšņiem, taču pati TDA jau nav nekāda Sumer Puper Mega klusā. :P

----------


## marizo

tas viss jau būtu labi...   ::  bet kā ar to rezistora maiņu? varbūt tad varētu iztikt bez priekšpastiprinātāja.. galu galā- jo vairāk komponentu, jo vairāk trokšņu, vai ne?

P.S. runa iet par 22k rezistoru, kas ir starp mikrenes izvadiem 2 un 14 (datasheet)

----------


## Modris

No galvas neatceros , taču ja nemaldos, tad tā ir atgriezeniskajā saitē. Samazinot atgriezeniskās saites pretestību pastiprinājuma koefivients samazinās un otrādi. Pārāk nevajadzētu aizrauties ar tās maiņu.
Es gan labāk ieteiktu izmantot kādu NJM Opiņu, tie ir ātri un netrokšņo. Tos izmanto daudzos augstas klases pastūžos.
Cik lielu signālu dod ieejā? Cik ir izejā? 
Normāli pietiek ar 0,7-1,2 V ieejā.

----------


## Mosfet

Labdien.
Palasiju šo forumu par  mihroshemu TDA7294  un LM3886 izmantošanu
pastiprinataju būve. Ar abām mikrenēm var uztasīt ļoti labus pastipriātājus, kuru skaņu kvalitāte pārspēj daudzus pastiprinātajus ( nemaz nerunājot par resīveriem) cenu diepazona virs 600 Ls. Viss atkarīgs no mākslas tos veidot. Manā skatijumā
TDA7294 ir nedaudz sliktāka par TDA 7293, vairāk tieksme ierosināties. LM3886 ļoti stabīla ar sulīgu basu, balansētu vidu,dzidrām augšām. Es jau kādus 4 gadus ekspermentēju ar šīm mikrenēm un uzskatu par teicamām. Labāk man patīk LM3886. Varbūt būs noderīga manas pārdomas par šo mikreni
Priekšpastiprinātājs nav nepieciešams, iejas jūtiba apm 600   mV, izeja apm 50W uz 8 omiem. Bet ja vajag tad labāk no mikrenēm OPA 2134 vai kautko AD nav sliktas arī LM318 vai NE5534. Bet vislbāk LM3886 savu burvīgo skaņu parāda FET traznžu priekšpastiprinātāja, bet būs padārgi. No savas pieredzes varu teikt ka labāk izmantot tora trafus, mazāk fona, bet nav slikti arī trafi no televīzoriem, bet tad jātaisa labs ekrāns, bet cena kopumā to atsver.
Bārošanā pēc maniem novērojumiem 15000-22000 mkF, pie lielākas kapacitātes zūd skaņas detalizējums. Kondensatori kā labus uzskatu un esmu parbaudijis vecos
labos K50-18 bet sākumā tie ir jātrenē ,šuntēti ar 2 -4,7 mkF polypropilenu, diodes ultra fast. Uz pastiprinataja plates 1000- 2000 mkf +1-2 mkf polypropilēna, sliktāk polyēstera.
Vajag labus eletrolītus. No lētā importa   nav vērts pat sākt. Starp citu Samsung jau vairākus gadus neražo elektrolīta kondensatorus.
Par aizsardzību pret līdzspriegumu, ieslēdzas LM3886 klusu, izejā līdzspriegums aptuveni +/- 120  mV.tāpēc varētu iztikt, personigi šādu aizsardzību nelietoju, bet skaļruņu aizsardzībai izmantoju klasisko shēmu. Labi releji ir Fider un Omron ar zelta un palādija kontaktiem. Kontaktu komutācijas strāva 10 -15 A, labāk pat divus pārus paralēli.
Nevaru piekrist ka TDA 7293 ir trokšnojošas mikrenes,varētu pat teikt'samērā klusas. Bet mikrenes trokšni ir atkarīgas no shēmas, komponentēm  un montāžas.
Man ar  LM3886  izdodas panākt trošņu  līmeni -102 dB rajonā.
Impulsa barošan nav domāta labai skaņai, tas ir pārbaudīts. Personīgi neiesaku.
Seviški ja tas nau domāts automašinai.
Esmu redzejis Latgalītē jau gatavas plates un kostruktorus priekš Lm3886 un TDA,
bet tas ir ļoti liela ņirgāšanas par šīm varētu teikt ļoti labām mikrenēm. Cilvēki nopērk un brīnas ka neskan labi. Es varu teikt ka skan tikai vajag atklāt visu ko šis
mikrenes dod.
Bet ar IRF Mosfet nekas labs nesanāks, būs samērā sarezģits shematiskais risinājums. Ne tam tie ir domati, jāizmanto Toshiba vai Hitachi. Bet vis ir atkarīgs no mērķa ja vajag troksni tad jau derēs arī IRF.
Ar barošanu TDA7294 virs 35V esiet uzmanīgi, ja jau TDA 7293 ir šad tad problēmas ar 37 V.
Ceru ka mazlietiņ papildināju šo forumu. Ja kādam kautkas interesē vairāk par LM3886 un TDA7293 varam apspriest forumā.
Laba skaņa nāk no FET +Mosfet. Lampas tā ir realitāte.

----------


## marizo

http://www.tripath.com/pb1800.htm ????????????????

----------


## Vinchi

Izskatās ka TDA1800 vēl ilgi varam negaidīt Latvijas plauktos.

----------


## Mosfet

> tas viss jau būtu labi...   bet kā ar to rezistora maiņu? varbūt tad varētu iztikt bez priekšpastiprinātāja.. galu galā- jo vairāk komponentu, jo vairāk trokšņu, vai ne?
> 
> P.S. runa iet par 22k rezistoru, kas ir starp mikrenes izvadiem 2 un 14 (datasheet)


  Tas 22 k rezistors ir atgriezeniskajā saitē, palielinot pieaug pastiprinājums
un arī trokšņi, standarta shēma pastiprinājums ir 33 reizes nedaudz vairāk
par 30 dB, pēc orģinālas shemas max 40 dB. No savas pieredzes neisaku 
lielāku saites dziļumu par 37 dB. C2  22,0 mkF varētu šuntēt ar 4,7 mkF polipropilēna kondensatoru.C2 vajadzētu izvēleties ar darba spriegumu 100V.

----------


## marizo

tda7294 stūzis... nodega 1 mikrene... kas par šaizēm? kaut kāda pašierosme sākas vai kaut kas tamlīdzīgs??? 
visu dienu skan normāli, pēkšņi sāk dūkt un istaba pilla ar baltiem dūmiem...
spriegums  +-37... itkā kkur lasīju un arī iepriekš šaj sadaļā minēts, ka ar lielāku spriegumu var būt problēmas(nezinu kādas). bet pēc datashīt skatoties pieļaujams +-40V
vienam pazīstamam- uztaisījis ar 2 mikrenēm tiltu, 2 pāri, lai stereo. trafs bijis pa švaku, dabūjis citu... spriegums OK, polaritāte arī, bet tikko ieslēdzis, tā visas mikrenes nokūpējušas..

----------


## Modris

tuč tuč troksnītis+ pašierosme, nedaudz španis tīklā nosvārstā un gatavs meitiņ- piesedzies   ::  

U max +/- 40V labāk ne vairāk par 35.

----------


## marizo

tad jau mosh būs jānotin kkas no trafa...

----------


## Mosfet

Ar TDA7294 pie šāda sprieguma ir iedzimta kaite. Tai max spriegums drošs ir 32V.
Liec TDA7293, tai nav šadu problēmu pie minētā sprieguma. Viepār TDA7294 ir diezgan slimojošas mikrenes pie barošanas sprieguma virs 30 V.

----------


## marizo

klau, tinot nost trafu, izrādījās, ka vispirms uztīta puse primārā tinuma, tad viens tinums sekundārā, tad otra puse primārā un beigās otrs sekundārais.. citam trafam vispirms bija uztīts viss primārais, bet sekundārie beigās.. kādus transformatora parametrus tas izmaina???

----------


## Mosfet

Interesants trafs.
Principa trafu tin vispirms primaro, lai  samazinatu primara tinuma 
aktivo pretestibu, laba izolacija un ekrans, tad tikai sekundaro. Ja trafam ir jaukts
tinumu veids ka tavam, tad noteikti bus problemas ar traucejumiem kas rodas no barosanas tikla, un lielaki siltuma zudumi. Vislabak ir tit sekudaro tinumu, uz reiz ar diviem vadiem vienlaikus( bipolaras barosanas gadijuma, tad abi tinumi nodrosinas vienadu EDS un bus vienada kapejais Z, kas nav mazsvarigs lielums pie pika jaudam. Sekundarais tinums virs primara nodrosina labaku dzesesanu, lidz ar to var izmantot nedaudz lielaku stravu uz vada laukuma vienibu.

----------


## ravelv

> Un protams ļoti nopietnas "konstrukcijas, tādas ka pastiprinātāji lynx14 un lynx16, .ru-netā ļoti pazistamā Dmitrija Andronikova. Ļoti dārgi sanāk, daži cilvēki tādā pastiprinatāja iegulda naudu ap 2000$. http://lynxaudio.narod.ru/
> Kas attiecas uz lampinieku - es domāju Jūs paši labāk par mani zinat par visām viņa problēmam un niansēm. Starp citu, Dmitrijs Andronikovs agrāk nodarbojas tikai ar lampiniekiem, bet pārgāja uz tranzistoriem. Nedomāju ka teikt, ka viņš vienkarši nemāk "apieties" ar lampu būtu objektīvi - par lampām viņš zin daudzvairāk par mums. Nav ur viss tik viennozimīgi ar tām lampām...


 Par to Lynx aka Andronikovu... Tauta saaka shim klupt kraagaa par to, ka shis briivi publiceetajaas savaas sheemaas taisa speciali kluudas, kas gan sheemai lauj stradaat, tachu degradeejot taas radiitaajus. Protams, vina limena profi to ieraudziis, tachu tada liimenja profiem vina shemas nafig nav vajadziigas, tie pashi izprojektees peec vajadziibas. Tomer nekorekta riiciiba. Ja publicee, tad publicee pilniibaa, bet ja zhaba spiezh, tad nepublicee nemaz un paardod tiem, kas gatavi pirkt. Normalas dokumentacijas, ka sapratu arii nav briivi pieejamas.
Ja grib taada liimenja ampu, tad ieteiktu skatiities uz Agijeva projektu, kas ir labi aprakstiits radio zhurnalos. Ka arii pats autors ir loti atsauciigs un atstaj patiikama cilveka iespaidu.

A lampas, lai piedod man vinu fani, diemzhel ir noiets etaps.

----------


## ravelv

> Bet ar IRF Mosfet nekas labs nesanāks, būs samērā sarezģits shematiskais risinājums. Ne tam tie ir domati, jāizmanto Toshiba vai Hitachi. Bet vis ir atkarīgs no mērķa ja vajag troksni tad jau derēs arī IRF.


 Kas konkreeti, ar faktiem apstiprinaats, ir sliktaaks IRFos? Vai ir konkreeti testi ar vienu pastiprinaataaju veikti, tikai pamainot gala tranjus no viena razhotaja uz otra? Konkreetu meerijumi dati...?

 Un kas ir sarezgiits, piemeram, shajaa sheemaa:

http://web.archive.org/web/20050204065336/...ted%20AV400.pdf

?

Jeb es nesapratu tomer kaut ko?  ::

----------


## kaspis

Biedri, kādam varbūt ir P-CADā uzrasēta plate priekš TDA7294 tilta?? mans ar kolēģa pirmais mēģinājums nesanāca visai veiksmīgs: nevar palaist pilnā jaudā jo sāk ierosināties  ::

----------


## Mosfet

Redzu ka forums par audio pastiprinātajiem sāk atdzīvoties.
Cienijamo *ravel*
Provēšu sniegt atbildi par IRF .
Dažādu tranzistoru izmantošana past. ir atkarīgs no mērķa ko grib sasniegt un ar kādam metodēm. Tranzistori ir projektēti ar zīnāmu mērķi, noteiktām vajadzībām.
IRF tranži vairāk ir piemēroti tehniskām vajadzībām. Bet protams tos var lietot
audio past. Kas sliktāks: IRF līknes stāvums ir diezgan atkarīgs no strāvas, lielāks siltuma dreifs, vēl tīri subjektīvais aspekts A klasē. Bet ir virkne priekšrocība: piejamība, cena, stabilitāte lietojot viekāršus bet ne veiksmīgus manuprāt izejas kaskādes risinājumus. Šie tranzistori ļauj amatieriem radīt, pie tiem arī pieskaitu sevi, jo past. buvē man ir hobijs vairak kā 25 gadus, itkā brīnumlietas. Pilns internets un daudzi amatieru žurnāli ir pilni ar past. uz IRF bāzes. Te arī minētais Hiltona pastiprinātajs, kam ir redzēts daudzas modifikācijas. Es ari esmu viņu uztasisijis pēc orģīnālas shēmas. Rezultāti -normāls, bet ne vairāk. Man izejas jauda bija ap 100 W pie 8om. Izmantojot IRF 240/9240 galā, nedaudz izmainiju gala kaskādi un ieliku 
2sj201/sk1530 bija jūtama atšķirība uz labo pusi, vislabāk skanējumu sniedza BUZ900/905 (kā nu nē ap 20eur, par gabalu). Konkrēti šim past'. ir raksturīgs īpatnēja augsto frekvenču atskanošana. Ar IRF šis pastiprinātājs labi noder zemo frek. atskaņošanai, bet izmantojot 2sj201/sk1530  varētu derēt varbūt kā platjoslas. Skaņas kvalitāte ir subj. un tas ir gaumes jautajums, kas vienam labs otram varbūt ir slikts. IRF arī nav ataisnojoši A klasē. Ar mosfet tranžiem nav tik viekāši kā ar bipolāriem, ne vienmēr iepējams pa tiešo nomainīt. Parasti jau kaskādi izstrādā pēc konkrētiem tranžiem. Par mērijumiem protams ka ir veikti mērijumi, bet šeit ir problēma ,ka nomērīt THD  kaut ko mazāk par 0,003% ir ļoti 
sarežģīti jo man lietotais HP THD merītājs zemāk par 0,001% nemēra. Bet šādi mērijumi pie šiem lielumiem, vēl neko neliecina par past kvalitāti ( piem lampinieki THD 0,5-1%).Nēsmu lampinieku fans, bet skan ļoti labi. Verdikts pieder ausij. IRF tranžiem arī uz spektra analizatora, ir vairāk harmoniku nekā 2sj201/sk1530. Bet lai  IRF saniegtu tādu pašu skanējumu, kā  2sj201/sk1530 draiverkaskādei jābūt ar zemāku izejas pretestību, kas bieži rada nelielas problēmas. Varbūt ka kāds prot
no IRF kautko izspiest, man līdz šim nav nācies kautko ļoti labu redzēt.
Es tikai izsaku savu viedokli. Mani favorīti izejas kaskādē ir 2sj201/sk1530, 2SJ162/sk1058 FQAF22p10/n15 BUZ900/905. Bet katram no tiem tiek veidots izejas kaskādes risinājums. Manuprat tikai tā var ko sasniegt labu.
Vēl runājot par Hiltona pastiprinātāju, es kad pārveidoju iejas diff. past uz Jfet un izejā bija IRF skanējums bija pat  labs. Bet tas vairs nebija Hiltons.
Jautajums jums ravel, kam tāda izejas jauda nepieciešama? Es personīgi mājas klausos 35 W A klase pastiprinātāju.

----------


## ravelv

> Redzu ka forums par audio pastiprinātajiem sāk atdzīvoties.


 Kaut kas jau te notiek, bet tik un taa lv lodeetaju skaits turpina iet mazumaa.
Tapec vairak dziivojos pa aarzemju saitiem, tur vairaak tautas un interesantaak.

[quote]
Cienijamo *ravel*
Provēšu sniegt atbildi par IRF .
Dažādu tranzistoru izmantošana past. ir atkarīgs no mērķa ko grib sasniegt un ar kādam metodēm. Tranzistori ir projektēti ar zīnāmu mērķi, noteiktām vajadzībām.
IRF tranži vairāk ir piemēroti tehniskām vajadzībām. Bet protams tos var lietot
audio past. Kas sliktāks: IRF līknes stāvums ir diezgan atkarīgs no strāvas, lielāks siltuma dreifs, vēl tīri subjektīvais aspekts A klasē. Bet ir virkne priekšrocība: piejamība, cena, stabilitāte lietojot viekāršus bet ne veiksmīgus manuprāt izejas kaskādes risinājumus. Šie tranzistori ļauj amatieriem radīt, pie tiem arī pieskaitu sevi, jo past. buvē man ir hobijs vairak kā 25 gadus, itkā brīnumlietas. Pilns internets un daudzi amatieru žurnāli ir pilni ar past. uz IRF bāzes. Te arī minētais Hiltona pastiprinātajs, kam ir redzēts daudzas modifikācijas. Es ari esmu viņu uztasisijis pēc orģīnālas shēmas. Rezultāti -normāls, bet ne vairāk. Man izejas jauda bija ap 100 W pie 8om. Izmantojot IRF 240/9240 galā, nedaudz izmainiju gala kaskādi un ieliku 
2sj201/sk1530 bija jūtama atšķirība uz labo pusi, vislabāk skanējumu sniedza BUZ900/905 (kā nu nē ap 20eur, par gabalu). Konkrēti šim past'. ir raksturīgs īpatnēja augsto frekvenču atskanošana. Ar IRF šis pastiprinātājs labi noder zemo frek. atskaņošanai, bet izmantojot 2sj201/sk1530

----------


## Mosfet

Sveiki.
Par linku , jā esmu šo saitu apmeklējis vēl kad bija vecā versijā. Bet šajā saitā
ir ļoti interesantas lietas, konkrēti runājot par Holtona ampl. Ja atmiņa neviļ tad diskusija piedalās vairāk par 30 cilvēku, reāli Holtonu uztaisa kādi 4, bet visi gudri
spriež ko un kā uzlabot. Tur ir vairāki manuprāt autoritatīvi cilvēki, tai skaitā WP, kura domas un spriedumi bieži vien mainās pa 180. Viņs ir megawatu pastiprinātāju cienītājs, ja vajadzētu uzbūvēt 100 megawatu ampl tas būtu viņa ampluā. Likt Holtonā iekša pa taisno 2sj201/sk1530 ir tīrais neprāts, kura rezultātā tas var ļoti vienkārši ierosināties. Es jau rakstiju ka gala pakapē ir jāpārveido un tikai tad liek iekša šos tranžus. Tāpēc bieži rezultāts ir negatīvs, ja neievēro šos nosacijumus. Katram tranzim tiek konsturēta sava izejas kaskāde un predraivers ar noteiktiem parametriem. Šodien tas ir ļoti vienkārši, ir tāču EW multisims vai Microcap un tur var redzēt kā katrs tranzis uzvedīsies, un rezultāti ir diezgan tuvu īstenībai, tikai tad -pie lodāmura.  Vēl runājot par IRF  salīdzinot ar 2sj201/sk1530, pēdejie ir vairāk koplem. nekā IRF, otrkārt lai arī japāņi ir pirkuši patentu (tā runā), savus 2sj201/sk1530 manuprāt ir izveidojuši daudz labāk nekā citi, to liecina arī manis veiktie mērijumi ar šiem tranžiem un salīdzinājumi ar IRF. IRF kvalitāte ir ļoti atkarīga ražotāja. Mans vērtējums IRF ir laba vieta basu rajonā.
Vēl runājot par Holtonu, viņš ir ļoti prasīgs uz tražu atlasi. Tāda nu ir viņa topoloģija. Vēl japiemeklē korekcijas kapacitātes. Un ar pliku testeri to neizdarīsi.  Manuprāt lai kautko labu uztasisītu vajag vismaz elementāras mērtehnikas minimumu, nevis ar testeri, vai datora skaņas karti mēģina būvet ampl. Var arī pavaikties. Tāpēc jau viņi nemil savus 10000 elektrolītus, bet manuprāt viņi ir lōti labi, vienīga nelaime ir jāizlasa no partijas, bet par to cenu var nopirkt 50 gab un tur noteikti būs kādi 6-8 labi, pārējos var izmantot citur. Bet tevajag 'dažas mēriekārtas. Krievijas forumā ir  ļoti daudzi kam nav pat zinānāšanas kā kas darbojas. Vispar jau lasīt forumus krievijā ir diezgan mazražīga lieta.  Reti ir kad tur kads nesaplēšas savā starpa.
Manuprāt labāki ir DIY audio forums, tur jūtama ir kompitence. 

Tagad man gribētos uzdot dažus jautājumus.

*Principaa jau Holtona ampa pirmajaa versijaa bija shie sk/sj tranzistori. Nakamaa versijaa bez butiskam modifikacijam jau tiek lietoti IRFi. Ja situacija butu tik dramatiska, diezvai vinsh ta dariitu.*
Kur varēturedzēt šo orģinalo shēmu ar sk/sj. Manās rokas bija tikai orģināls ar IRF.


*BUZ900tie gan ir biku labaaki, bet arii ar tiem ir kibeles*
 Kas tieši varbūt var konkrētāk,izņemot cenu.

Kad uztaisiju Holtonu ar modificēto ar sk/sj tika salīdzināts ar Denon un Yamaha, Holtons bija labāks. Abi šie bija MOSFET, cenu rajons ap 400 -500 Ls.
Ir jau problēmas savākt kaut ko labu uz testēšanu. Vismaz maniem draugiem un paziņām ir japānas gals. Bet visi atzina un varbūt pat apvainojas, ka skan labi. Tā var iegūt no draugiem ienaidniekus. Citem ir dārgaki uz bipolāriem , bet ar to nebūtu korekts salīdzinājums.

*Un ar meerijumiem domaaju arii specialu studijas klausiishanas ar laudim kam ausis treneetas.* 
Vai tad Jūs savām ausīm neticiet un neuzticies savie draugiem un paziņām. Vai arī
projektam ir komercnozīmē?


*Ja man uz majas stereo sisteemas ir vajadzi 6 kanali.*
Es īsti nesaprotu šīs sitēmas būtību, jo es ar stereo saprotu 2 kanālus. Varbūt varat
paskaidrot. 

*Tie THD procenti jau sen neko nenoziimee*.
Bet ļauj pārbaudīt un konstatēt problēmas ja tādas ir. Vai Jūs tam nepiekrītāt?

Un pēdejais jautājums kāds ir Jūsu viedoklis par LM3886?
Jūs taču noteikti esat to uzbūvējis un jums ir savi secinājumi. Man viņa ļoti
patīk. Lēta un var ielikt daudziem pastiprinātajiem. Man nav nekas pret gatavām mikrenēm, galvenais ir rezultāts. Nationalam tā ir izdevusies. Bet vienīgais varētu teikt trūkums ir ļoti augstas prasības pret plati. 

Bet par Agijevu man nav pašlaik nekāda viedokļa jāpapēta topoloģija
ko ceru arī tuvākā laika izdarīt. Tad arī būs kaut kādas domas.

----------


## ravelv

Hello,




> Sveiki.
> Par linku , jā esmu šo saitu apmeklējis vēl kad bija vecā versijā. Bet šajā saitā
> ir ļoti interesantas lietas, konkrēti runājot par Holtona ampl. Ja atmiņa neviļ tad diskusija piedalās vairāk par 30 cilvēku, reāli Holtonu uztaisa kādi 4, bet visi gudri
> spriež ko un kā uzlabot. Tur ir vairāki manuprāt autoritatīvi cilvēki, tai skaitā WP, kura domas un spriedumi bieži vien mainās pa 180. Viņs ir megawatu pastiprinātāju cienītājs, ja vajadzētu uzbūvēt 100 megawatu ampl tas būtu viņa ampluā.


 Taatad seit zemaak citeetajaa diskusijaa WP raksta mulkiibas?: 

"WP:Что IRFXXXX, что 2SJ201 2SK1530, выполнены на основе патентов IRF, по технологии HEXFET и практически идиентичны по поведению.
Так что тратится на 2SJ201 2SK1530 не имеет смысла, музыкальнее не станет. Разница только в том, что у IRF пороговое напряжение немного больше."

"Mosfet:Почему же не станет? 201/1530 фирма-производитель официально называет комплементарными, а IR, при всех умениях, не рискует назвать свои изделия таковыми, т.к. они ими не являются даже приблизительно."

"WP: Изготовленные по одинаковой технологии P и N канальные транзисторы с одинаковыми площадями кристаллов, топологией и Uси будут неминуемо разными. У P канального транзистора будет примерно в два раза больше сопротивление в открытом состоянии и в два раз меньше крутизна по сравнению с N канальным. Причина - разная подвижность дырок и электронов в кремнии с N и P проводимостью."

"PSV:Но звучат они ,тем не менее ,совершенно по разному и не в пользу ИРФ"

"WP:При грубых ошибках проектирования."

"PSV:К сожалению "правильное" проектирование усилителей и их звучание,вещи довольно разные."

"WP:Как я замечал если усилитель спроектирован правильно, т.е. схемотехника, распределение граничных частот каскадов, топология, земля, цепи питания, размещение малосигнальных узлов и сильноточных относительно друг друга выполнено правильно или с определенными копромиссами, то такой усилитель всегда будет звучать и наоборот чем больше ошибок, тем хуже звучание вплоть до полной неработоспособности."

"ИГВИН: Когда соблюдены все эти оговорки, качество самих усилительных элементов становится определеляющим.
Наиболее яркий пример - ламповый однотакт.
Одинаково грамотно смонтированный, но из разных деталей, и звучит по-разному."

"WP: Насчет 2SJ201 2SK1530, у них тоже комплементарность больше желаемая, у P-канального прибора площадь кристалла в два раза больше, чем у N-канального, соответственно в той же пропорции различаются межэлектродные емкости, а нелинейность проходной характеристики в начале не отличается от IRFxxxx. У полевых транзисторов особенность - платим или удвоенным сопротивлением или удвоенной емкостью P-канального транзистора. Я значительных различий в поведении усилителя выполненного на 22SJ201 2SK1530 или IRFP244 IRP9240 не обнаружил. Спектральный состав выходного сигнала мало отличается, нелинейные искажения одинаковы, различие в звучании ниже порога распознавания. Так за что тогда платить деньги? За коплементарные полевики? Не бывает таких. IRFхххх предпочтительней."




> Likt Holtonā iekša pa taisno 2sj201/sk1530 ir tīrais neprāts, kura rezultātā tas var ļoti vienkārši ierosināties. Es jau rakstiju ka gala pakapē ir jāpārveido un tikai tad liek iekša šos tranžus. Tāpēc bieži rezultāts ir negatīvs, ja neievēro šos nosacijumus. Katram tranzim tiek konsturēta sava izejas kaskāde un predraivers ar noteiktiem parametriem. Šodien tas ir ļoti vienkārši, ir tāču EW multisims vai Microcap un tur var redzēt kā katrs tranzis uzvedīsies, un rezultāti ir diezgan tuvu īstenībai, tikai tad -pie lodāmura.


 Re kur orginalaa pirmaa Holtona sheema:

http://web.archive.org/web/20050123100721/...mages/page2.jpg

Bet shajaa vinsh mieriigi iesaka likt kaa irfus, taa sk/sj:

http://web.archive.org/web/20050122123208/...ges/sym-sc1.gif

[quote]
Vēl runājot par IRF

----------


## Mosfet

Sveiki.
Varbūt esat mani pārpratis, bet es nēsmu teicis ka WP runā muļķibas. Es neesmu speciālists pusvadītāju uzbūvē un tāpēc nevaru komentēt WP izteikumus par IRFP un sj/sk struktūras uzbūves niansēm. Mans izteikums par WP domu maiņām nebija saistīts ar Hiltona past. bet par atgriezeniskās saites pielietojumu citā sakarā, uzreiz nepateikšu kur, bet varbūt tas ir saistīts ar viņa komercialo darbību. Personīgi neesam pazīstami un es uzskatu ka viņs ir diezgan liela autoritāte. Bet viņs ļoti ciena Fairchild, un nevisai atzīst japāņus. Tā ir katra konstruktora izvēle. Lai arī cik liels nebūtu ģēnijs viņi arī pielaiž kļūdas.
Paldies par shēmas orģinālu, biju redzējis to bildi ar sj/sk, bet nebija pārliecības par izcelsmi. Var likt sk/sj vai IRFP bet kāda atsķirība to nepasaka autors . Vai autors IRFP lietošanu nesaista ar shēmas popularitātes iegūšanu? Vai kāds ir apgalvojis ka šis past ir ļoti teicams? Labs noteikti.  Starp citu diezgan daudzi kas uzbūvējuši to pasvarā izmanto zemo frenvenču diapazonā.
Tagad par IRFP240 un 2sk1530 salīdzinājumu. Tādi paši dati ir par IRFP9240 bet tos neaprakstīšu.( slinkums.)
IRFP 240 raž IR un FC daudzums 14 un 17 gab dažādas partijas.
2SK1530 Tosh daudzums 24 gab 2 partijas.

Vgs mērijumi 

IR 3,31 -4,28 V
FC 3,21-4,82V
Tosh 4,43-4,81V

THD % mērijumi comon drain slēgumā DC parametri
Vg=10V Id=1A Rsl=500om 
AC parametri F=1kHz Vizejas=5V
IR 0,75-0,98
FC 0,68-0,91
Tosh 0,63-0,77
 Tas pats tikai f=10 kHz
IR 1,21-1.53
FC 1,34-1,61
Tosh 1,17-1,22

Max f pie THD=0,2%
DC parametri tādi paši

IR 17,36 khz
FC 18,53 kHz
Tosh 21,27kHz

Qg mērijumi pēc IR metodikas
nC
IR 65-78
FC 35-57
Tosh 33-42

Tādi ir dati. Un pēc tiem arī vados lai secinātu par IRFP un 2SK atšķirībām.
Vēlreiz atgādinu es nepretendēju uz absolūtu patiesību.

Salīdzinājuma testā piedalijās Denon DMA-1055, par Yamahu info nav precīza jo saimnieks iekārtu pārdeva. 
Man šie modeļu numuri neko neizsaka, jo shēmu nesmu redzējis, diezvai tik ātri redzēšu. Man svarīgāķais ir past topoloģija, jo no  tās ir atkarīga manuprāt 70% kvalitātes.
Es ne tikai atkārtoju shēmas bet arī pats priekš sevis izstrādāju past ar dažādu topoloģiju. Un tāpēc man interesē šo past topoloģiskās salīdzināšana, nevis modeļu numuri.

*Kas ir domats ar korekcijas kapacitaateem? Baroshanas bloka elektroliiti?
Un peec kaa vinus atlasa*?

Fāžu un joslas korekcijas, autori parasti norāda lielākās vai viņu komponentēm raksturīgos lielumus. Ja man nākas atkārtot past. es cenšos piemeklēt viņas pēc optimuma.
El. kondensatori bar bloka atlasu pēc 
1 reālās kapacitātes.
2. Pēc ESR pie 100 Hz, 1 khz 10 khz
3. Modulētas slodzes: ņem Mosfet vai IGBT trazi ar max strāvu 40 A. Uztaisa visu barokli past( trafs, tilts, 1-3 10000,0) izejā bezinduktīva(?tā saucas) Dales prestestība jauda 200 W
Tranzis kā slodzes atslēga, pretestibas vērtība atkarīga no barokļa sprieguma bet tā lai strāva būtu 3-5A atkarībā no past jaudas( es taisu past ar max jaudu 100w rajonā), tranzi vada draiveris, draiverim klāt ģeneratoru , oscilogrāfu un selektīvo mikrovoltmetru barokļa izejai un piemeklēju polypropilēna kondensatorus
pēc minimaliem "trokšniem". Frekvence no 20 Hz -50 kHz. Cerams ka ideju sapratāt.

Esmu salīdzinājis ELNU ,Panasonic un K50-18 nav būtiskas atškirības, vienīgi izmēros un cenā. Par K50-18 mūžu neesmu pētijis bet 2 gadi iet gadrīz katru dienu vidēji 2-3 st, bet noteikti īsāks nekā firmas.
Nākamajā post dalīšos domas par Agijevu.
Tagad gribētu šo to pajautāt.

Vai Holtona past. esat jau uzbūvējis Ja jā tad kads ir vērtejums?
*Veel butiski skaneejumi ar IRFiem var uzlabot pamainot vienas kaskades lidzstraavas rezhiimu*
Es papētiju bet neko tādu neatradu, ja nebūtu grūti varbūt var precizēt.

Vēl gribētu dzidēt viedokli par Suhovu ( ja pareizi sapratu ar 818 un 819 izejā, 574 ud opamp).
Vai ir salīdzināts ar kādu citu, pats nesmu taisijis bet gribētos dzirdēt reālu viedokli.
Par viņu tik daudz viedokļi un dažādas , tāpēc grasos taisīt arī viņu bet uz importa.
Gribu salīdzināt.

Kāda ir Jūsu fitra topoloģija un konstruktīvie risinājumi ( opmap vai discr.)

----------


## ritvarsrizikovs

Vechi paskataties uz parametriem tam STK, TDA un LM3886
Pastiprinaataajam domaaju ka pilniigi pietiek ar kaadiem 50W (ja neesat diskoteekas vadiitaajs), varu ieteikt slegumu ar OP atgriezeniskajaa saitee, un kaa skaljumregulatoru izmantot LM1972 vai LM1973. Par digitaalo EQ laikam nav jeegas neko piemineet. Varu ieteikt veel vienkaarshiibas labad TDA7439 kaa ieejas komutatoru no 4 kanaaliem, 3 joslu EQ un attentatoru ar skaljumregulatoru. Leets prieks, kas daudzmaz normaaliem parametriem. TDA7294 nav taa pati spicaakaa gala pakaape. Vislielaakais marasms man liekas ir ja vinjam veel galaa pieliek tranzistorus, lai paceltu straavu (redzeeju ka ir pielikti 818 un 819ie).

----------


## Mosfet

Ko tur skatīties uz TDA un LM parametriem? Jātaisa un viss. Tas jau ir neskaitāmas reizes darīts.
Par tiem LM1972 vai LM1973. Pērsonīgi neesmu mēģinājis, bet abas viņas ir līdzīgas LM1036. Lēts variants. Kropļi augs ar amplitūdu. pāslodzes iespējas gandrīz nekādas. Nekas tur labs nav, manuprāt. Labāk discreet uz JFET, skaļuma regulatoru vai nu ar relejiem vai discreet pocis ( var ar soļa motoru no printera). 
Runājot par tembra regulatoru personīgi uzskatu, ka vajag, ja telpai nav labas akustikas. Bet to noregulē vienu reizi un viss. No skaņas viedoklā labs ir pasīvais ar diviem bufferiem uz JFET,tikai ne atgriezeniskajā saitē. Tembra regulēšana manuprāt pietiek max 8 db. Var arī veidot uz op past. Nav slikts variants, daudzkārt kritizētais OPA604+A klasē+ buferis. Nu nav slikts. Droši var sacensties ar daudz dārgākiem op past. Vēl diezgan labs no op amp ir OPA132. Mans pērosnīgais viedoklis ka op past dārgāku par 5Ls uz kanālu likt nav sevišķas jēgas, tad noteikti labāk diskrēto shēmu. Nu negrib strādat viņi labi uz zemomīgas slodzes. Pārbaudiju LM3886 inv variantā.  Vislābāk ar diskrēto bufferi. Tas ir manas domas par LM un TDA  regulējošam mikrenēm.

Kāds tur labums atgriezeniskajā saitē bazt iekšā op past. Ja pareizi sapratu tas ir LM3886 ar servo regulēšanu. Vai tad trūkst labu kondensatoru. Cirtur servo reg ir ļoti noderīga. Manuprāt nesaskatu problēmas LM3886 pēc servo regulēšanas. Var būt ir citi pētijumi par šo lietu ( personīgi, bet nevis no forumiem).
Pēc saviem novērojumiem optimālā slodze pastiprinātājiem ir ap 8 omiem. Un patiešām nav to mikreni TDA7294 vai 93 ko mocīt ar zemomīgo slodzi. Kur nu vēl 
variants ar tranžiem  izejā. 93 diezgan labi strādā paralēlajā režimā, ja ļoti vajag.

----------


## MatajumotorS

Es esmu uzmeisterojis savu 5+1 pastiprinataju uz piecaam LM3886 un subam uz tranjiem ("M250") Reguleejas ar divaam LM1973 ko vada PIC16F84A no pults. Visu paareejo reguleeju no PC (Man ar audigy 2 zs iespeejaam pilniibaa pietiek)
sanaak 5x50W 4r plus 250W 4r. Par tumbaam izmantotas Radiotehnika, front SM-1000, rear Silway MM-2 , center Rigonda CS-1.1, sub INFINITY REF 1230W pashtaisitaa korpusaa.
  Skan briinishkiigi!!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
  Veelaak pielikshu kaadu bildi  B) 
p.s. taas lm1973 nemiil statisko elektriibu, paaris reizes sprauzot iesleegtu pastiprinaataaju kompii esu izbliezis vienu no vinjaam   ::   (reguleejot skaljumu paraadas skaljsh tikskis un snjaakonja izsistajaa kanaalaa).

----------


## AntonsK

IRF ir labs kantoris ar pieredzi. vinjeim ir ljoti labi feti.

baigaa fiicha - saliidzinaat tranjus peec razhotaaja. peec parametriem jaasaliidzina, nejau razhotaaja. un noteiktus tranjus. vispaar elementus noteiktus jaasaliidzina.

tas tiap taspac, aks peteikt, ka panasonic nemaak razhot audiotehniku, jo man bija vien baigi leets magjis, kas aatri nospraaga, citus neesmu redzeejis, daargos nepeerku, bet suudi anyway..

nu nevar taa saliidzinaat radioelementus.

----------


## MatajumotorS

Rekur soliitaas bildes:


















Bijusii mana istaba

----------


## Vinchi

Izskatās neslikti. Cik daudz laika ieguldīji?

Tas ventilators netaisa baigo troksni vai arī apgriezieni regulējas atiecībā pret noslogojumu?

----------


## MatajumotorS

Ventilators griezhas apmeeram uz 5v un nav dzirdams vispaar. Biju paredzeejis reguleeshanu, bet taa kaa pie taadiem apgriezieniem vinsh speej nodzeseet pastiprinaataaju pie pilnas jaudas, izdomaaju, ka nav nepiecieshams.

----------


## marizo

nu točna riktīgi labi izskatās... Salīdzinot ar savu veikumu, liekas, ka tiešām daudz laika/darba esi ieguldījis!

----------


## GEmachine

> ..Esmu redzejis Latgalītē jau gatavas plates un kostruktorus priekš Lm3886 un TDA,
> bet tas ir ļoti liela ņirgāšanas par šīm varētu teikt ļoti labām mikrenēm. Cilvēki nopērk un brīnas ka neskan labi. Es varu teikt ka skan tikai vajag atklāt visu ko šis
> mikrenes dod.


 Kādā ziņā tu to domā, ka viņas ir draņķīgas? Pati shēma nepareizi aprēķināta ,vai vienkārši detaļas lētās kautkādas?

----------


## marizo

> ..Esmu redzejis Latgalītē jau gatavas plates un kostruktorus priekš Lm3886 un TDA,
> bet tas ir ļoti liela ņirgāšanas par šīm varētu teikt ļoti labām mikrenēm. Cilvēki nopērk un brīnas ka neskan labi. Es varu teikt ka skan tikai vajag atklāt visu ko šis
> mikrenes dod.
> 
> 
>  Kādā ziņā tu to domā, ka viņas ir draņķīgas? Pati shēma nepareizi aprēķināta ,vai vienkārši detaļas lētās kautkādas?


 Un atkal manī izraisījās šaubas, vai būs prātīgi nopirkt vienu to 7294 tilta plati Latgalītē un "noklonēt".. Būtu vismaz kāds "pareizais" paraugs, no kura taisīt kopijas..

----------


## GEmachine

Nu tilta slēgums jau kvalitātei pats par sevi nenāk par labu   ::

----------


## MatajumotorS

Latgaliitee driiz buus nopeerkami 400W Mosfet pastiprinaataaju "kiti" . Jau redzeeju PCB, izskataas smuki!

----------


## MatajumotorS

Es tik nesaprot, vai tad nesanaak pashiem "uzcept" ? Vajag tikai gribeeshanu un nedaudz liidzeklju...

Rekur piemeers - top Auto pastiprinaataajs 350W RMS


http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/matajumo...1151950948.jpg

----------


## marizo

Reku atradu TDA7294 tilta slēguma PCB http://www.cyfronika.com.pl/kitynepdf/201-K.pdf. Cik saprotu, tur ir aktīvais filtrs ieejā, bet bez tā viss pārējais droši vien derētu arī parastam pastiprinātājam. Laikam būs jāmēģina uzkausēt..

----------


## MatajumotorS

Rekur maneejais darba kaartiibaa

----------


## kurlander

vai kaads nav atkodis EEEngine pastuuzu sheemu?
Razo Yamaha

----------


## kurlander

dabuuju dazus tranzistorus 2N2210 (MOTOROLA). Man ir aizdomas ka vinji ir diezgan kvalitatiivi. domaaju uzcept AB klases pastuuzi abus plecus taisot uz vienas struktuuras tranjiem(2N2210). 
vai kas labs sanaaks abos plecos izmantojot vienaadas struuktuuras tranjus?

----------


## Mosfet

Diemžēl  2N2210 ir Ge tranži ar darbības joslu f min 5 KHZ, labs eksponāts muzejā. Ceru ka tie tev nemaksāja vairāk kā metāla cenu.
Ja nu kautko var darīt, tad nodot metāla uzpircējiem. Kautkas līdzīgs krievu P210.
Starpcitu ne jau gala pakāpe ienes vislielākos kropļojumus pastiprinātājos.

----------


## kurlander

Tad man veel ir 2N297A.
Ko labu par tiem teiksi?

----------


## Mosfet

Tādi paši mēsli kā iepriekšējie. Šodien var dabūt labus Si tranžus un nav ko celt arā vecus krāmus. Viņu vieta ir tikai izgāztuve.

----------


## kurlander

tad man veel ir 
lammpas 2DF4.
Kas jaadara ar taam? :: )

----------


## kurlander

Vai kaads anglju valodas speciaalists nevareetu apskatiities AD1992 mikrenes data sheetus. un pateikt man kaada frekvence ir impulsiem gala pakaapee?

Ir doma galaa uzlikt mosfetus un pumpeet 3kW. Tik jaaizveelas taadus mosfetus kas tai mikrenei tiktu liidzi

----------


## Delfins

Nu bet vismaz pamatjēdzienus angļu valodā jau varēji iemācīties - Frequence, Amplitude... etc

PS: imho bez RUS/ENG zināšanām lodētājs tik bremzē savu attīstību  :: 

PPS: 20Hz-20kHz (vai tad skaņai vajag vairāk?)

----------


## kurlander

Taa mikrene ir D klases procesors.
Un tai ir maz sakara ar 20Hz-20kHz

Parasti modulaacijas frekvence ir no 100kHz liidz 600kHz. Sai mikrenei  nevaru atrast kaadaa hz taa straadaa

----------


## Delfins

Nu tač lasi manuāli:

The AD1992 Σ-Δ modulator requires an external clock source with a nominal frequency of 12.288 MHz.

Turklāt cik es sapratu no shēmas, tas jau ir ar galējo pakāpi, to biš slēdz klāt tumbas un viss (2x10W).

Kā tu domā tos traņus tur slēgt klāt? (ja tu domā tiešām šo http://www.analog.com/en/prod/0,2877,AD1992,00.html)

----------


## kurlander

tranjus sleegsu klaat caur draiveri.
Bet ja modulaacijas frekvence ir 12MHz, saubos vai kaads jaudiigs mosfets spees tikt liidzi.
Iesakiet kaadus aatrdarbiigos mosfetus

----------


## kurlander

Tajaa data sheetaa uzraadiitas arii citas frekvences.
Ko taas noziimee?

----------


## Delfins

nu tur vairāk tiek runāt par pašu modulatoru - ka tas strādā uz 1/2 no externālās frekvences un ka tā modulācijas fr. tiek sasummēta arī no atpakaļsaites (krieviski laikam OOC?!)

tobiš tev pareizi jāsaliek atpakaļ-saites filtrs

----------


## kurlander

paldies Tev

----------


## Didzis

kurlander, ja gribi baudīt labu skaņu, tad ar D klases pastiprinātājiem gan labāk nesaisties. Bubina jau viņi skaļi, bet skaņa ir štruntīga, vismaz manām ausīm. Labāk visu enerģiju ieliec laba tranzistoru pastiprinātāja būvē uz kādiem 100W. Kur tad Tu tos 3kW bāzīsi?

----------


## kurlander

Ar sportu nodarbosos  :: )
Peec tam arii 100W uztaisiisim un visus paareejos.

----------


## marizo

jaunības jaudomānija?  ::

----------


## kurlander

Nee.
gribas utaisiit ko paliekosu ::

----------


## Delfins

argh, tu gadījumā nebaidies `sadedzināt` ausis? tad tiem kvalitatīvajiem 100W vairs nebūs jēga... vecumdienās varēsi ar dzirdes aparātu baudīt `caurules` skaņas  ::

----------


## kurlander

kaa jau teicu tas domaats sportam.
 ne prieksh klausiisanaas

----------


## Didzis

Skaņu tehnikas sportā uzvarētājs ir tas, kurš iegūst viskvalitatīvāku skaņu, bet ne tas, kurš dabū vislielāko skaļumu. Uztaisi Kurlander pastiprinātāju kaut ar 10W, bet lai tas labi skan un Tu būsi uzvarētājs.

----------


## kurlander

Kautko labu A AB klasee ir gruuti uztaisiit.
Nekas nebuutu pretii pret kopprojektu: kaads uztaisa pastuuzi, es barosanas bloku, kaads uzcep korpusu

----------


## Didzis

Skaņu tehnikā kā reizi vislabāk skan A klases pastiprinātāji, bet D klases pastiprinātājiem ar skanēšanu ir pavisam čābīgi. Nelaime tā, ka uz tranzistoriem A klases pastiprinātāju ir diezgan grūti uztaisīt. Uz lampām to ir daudz vieglāk. Impulsu barokļus vajag tikai autiņu pastiprinātājiem. Tie gan nav domāti priekš mūzikas klausīšanās, bet priekš zīmēšanās. No tīkla barotos pastiprinātājos impulsu baroklis ir pat nevēlams, jo rada baigi daudz traucējumus ar kuriem grūti cīnīties. Nekā labāka skaņu tehnikā par parastu tīkla transformātoru nav un diez vai kādreiz būs. Ar korpusiem gan ir liela problēma, jo korpusa izgatavošana aizņem vismaz pusi no laika kas pavadīts izgatavojot pastiprinātāju.

----------


## kurlander

Kaadus trauceejumus iisti, impulsnieki taisa?

----------


## Didzis

Impulsu barošanas blokā, lai nesiltu komutācijas tranzistori, ir ļoti īsas sprieguma pārslēgšanās frontes. Līdz ar to ļoti daudz augstfrekvences harmoniku. Tieši impulsu barošanas bloku dēļ ir apgrūtināti radiosakari pilsētā. Es savā mājā varu strādāt uz CB un pat UIV viļņos tikai tad, kad izslēgts ir pilnīgi visi aparāti ar impulsu barokļiem un man māja atrodas meža vidū. Ko lai saka pilsētnieki, jo kā tu panāksi, lai visi deviņstāvu mājas iedzīvotāji izslēgtu datorus. Tas itkā tieši neietekmē zemfrekvences pastiprinātāju, jo traucējumi no impulsu barokļiem pārsvarā ir virs 20kHz. Mūsdienīga zemfrekvences pastiprinātāja frekvenču diapazons sasniedz 200kHz un var strādāt uz vēl augstākām frekvencēm. Būtībā tos var izmantot par garo viļņu raidītājiem. Lūk tāds pastiprinātājs var mierīgi pastiprināt arī impulsu barokļa radītos traucējumus. Es nesaku, ka nav iespējams uztaisīt impulsnieku bez traucējumiem. Vajag tikai visu samontēt metāla korpusā, uzlikt pietiekoši lielas droseles tīkla filtros un izejas sprieguma filtros, izveidot pareizu montāžas plati, izvēlēties labus komutācijas tranzistorus, panākt komutācijas tranzistoriem optimālo darba režīmu,  pareizi izrēķināt pārveidotāja transformātora tinumus, pašu transformātoru papildus noekranēt, transformātoru uztīt uz pareiza materiāla serdes, u.t.t.  Ja to visu ievēro, tad barošanas bloks iznāk ļoti dārgs un, lai tādu uztaisītu, ir "jābīda zinātne". Tagad tik paskaties uz ķīniešu datora barokli par piecīti bez neviena filtra elementa un liekas, kas tad tur ko tādu neuztaisīt jaudīgāku, bet tā vis nav. Es vienkārši nesaprotu, priekš kam mājas pastiprinātājam būtu vajadzīgs impulsu baroklis, ja ar visparastāko spēka transformātoru viss atrisinās pats no sevis. Faktiski jau arī autiņā impulsu baroklis nav vajadzīgs, jo ar 12V barošanu pastiorināājs attīsta pietiekamu jaudu lai nodrošinātu vajadzīgo skaņas spiedienu autiņa pāris kubikmetru tilpuma  salonā, bet kam tu to ieskaidrosi, ja gribas ar autiņu zīmēties un pofig, ka vecumdienās vajadzēs lietot dzirdes aparātu.

----------


## G-man

Man viens neliels jautājums. Kāds aptuveni ir audio signāla spriegums, kas nāk no kompja vai citām ierīcēm, kas atskaņo audio?

Man ir doma taisīt pastiprinātāju, bet nezinot kāds būs ieejas signāls grūti, noteikt kādas pretestības un tranzistorus vajadzēs u.t.t.

----------


## Delfins

Nu par piemēru var ņemt šo... AC'97 čipu  :: 

http://www.analog.com/en/prod/0,2877,AD1981BL,00.html

PS: skaties datašītu  ::

----------


## G-man

Paldies, atradu.  ::

----------

